# Getting ready for 2013 deer season!!!



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lately I've been putting out trail cams, mineral rocks, mock scrapes and shooting my bow to get ready for the season. Only 3 months from today till it opens! What have you been doing to get ready? 









water hole we made


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I ain't done squat besides shoot my bow! Haha


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

I sent my bow off for a tune and when it gets back I'm gonna sight it in and shoot the heck out of it.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I put out another cam and rock today and also made a funnel through the corn field.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

setting up treestands, making foodplots, shooting my bow & paying my bow off, pretty much it right now as well as trail cameras.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Going to the lease tomorrow to hang two loc ons and set up a camera... Been shooting the bow at home almost daily


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Gotta get moving. Have logging roads to clear, mineral blocks to put out and fall food plots to put lime on! So far all I have done is shoot my bow.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Havnt done much of anything. Been too busy with work to even get out and look at the properties. Ain't even shot my bow much &#55357;&#56883; pumped for it though! Guess I should find another hunting bow cause I just sold mine. Haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heading to Georgia tomorrow to plow foodplots, plant them & hang some treestands, and am within a couple weeks at the most from paying my bow off


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

does staying up late and partying count for preparing for deer season? :wink:


----------



## tradarcher816 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had a trail cam out for a while and been shooting 3d tournaments to stay sharp. Next project is getting my food plots in.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Been Checkin cams and shooting my bow!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Flinging death stixs out to 80 every evenin!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dang dog, u got a 80 pin?


----------

